# Rasboras at the bottom of the tank



## tko187 (2 Jan 2010)

hi my rasboras at the end of the co2 period usually hang about at the bottom of the tank in the same position with minimal movement, is there any particular reason for this, i heard that if co2 is too much they go near the top. I did however notice that if i turn one of my hydor pumps off they swim about a lot more, am i right in thinking then that they dont like a lot of flow??

Thanks.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (2 Jan 2010)

tko187 said:
			
		

> hi my rasboras at the end of the co2 period usually hang about at the bottom of the tank in the same position with minimal movement, is there any particular reason for this, i heard that if co2 is too much they go near the top. I did however notice that if i turn one of my hydor pumps off they swim about a lot more, am i right in thinking then that they dont like a lot of flow??
> 
> Thanks.



I would not have thought that they did not like a lot of flow - but think of it like this they need a rest - when salmon mirgate from the sea to the river for spawning they hold up in pools to get their strenght, so our little rasboras are the same constantly swimming against a flow must be tiresome for them. During the day I never see my rummies during the day always hiding in the plants, at night they appear and then they are swimming in the flow, rasboras in the flow during the day, night time in the plants where there is less flow.

Regards
Paul.


----------



## tko187 (2 Jan 2010)

Got it, thanks for this, makes me fell better to know its normal, they are just chillin!!


----------

